# Treiber für mysql Datenbanken



## Mizus (24. Mai 2004)

Hallöchen versuche auf eine mysql Datenbank zu zugreifen aber erwirft mir immer ne Exception 


```
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver
```

Na ja nun da ich denke das ich diese Klasse nicht auf meinem Rechner besitze, stellt sich nun die Frage von wo ich die bekomme?? Wenn mir jemand einen link zu dieser Klasse schicken könnte wäre ich sehr Dankbar. 

bisch denne tschÖöÖ mizus

edit: Reicht das den eigentlich aus wenn ich die dann als liberie mit ein binde??? ???:L


----------



## nollario (24. Mai 2004)

hab mal in einem eigenen php forum alle möglichen jdbc sachen zusammen getragen und tu das immer noch, u.a. mysql:

http://mitglied.lycos.de/neurothc/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5

reicht das?


----------



## Mizus (24. Mai 2004)

jep ich denke schon 

Fettes Danke  :toll: 

mfg mizus


----------

